# Don Muang reopens - Thailand



## Skatduder (Mar 25, 2007)

Seems the troubles at the new airport are more serious than first thought.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/6492431.stm


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 31, 2007)

We spent 3 weeks in Feb in Thailand and constantly worried about flying in and out of the new airport (had to do it 4-5 times).  Hope this gets resolved to help Thai economy.


----------

